# Identifying marsilea species



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

How do you identify different marsilea species? I know Cavan mentioned this to me once but I can't recall....

I have some growing emersed that developed the 4-leaf clover appearance, but from what I can see most grow 4 leaves emersed.


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

I do not know if this will help but here are some pictures.
Here is a picture of quadrafolia. This plant was at least 12 inches tall grown emersed.










Here is a picture of minuta. This plant was around 6 inches tall grown emersed.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's by the shape of the sporocarps. Those are spore-bearing organs that arise from the rhizome. They look somewhat like little commas and only come from, as far as I know, emersed growth. The Fern Grower's Manual has some good illustrations.

http://home.earthlink.net/~heinabilene/organisms/marsilea/sporocarps.jpg


----------

